# Metapeake for a newbie??



## chunjaenim (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok. Start with my background. 
I've had many fishing trips with my dad when I was little, but never by myself. 
And today, all of the sudden, I wanted to go fishing. I asked my dad and he won't be able to go with me. I could use his fishing gear... 

Now my questions. 
1. I read couple pages on this forum and Metapeake sounded pretty good. Any better and closer location? (I would prefer somewhere quite and open past midnight.)
2. I just want to fish. Sit, cast, wait, and hopefully catch. I really don't mind what kind of fish I catch, anything available and easy. What can I expect this weekend? and what bait to use?
3. Do I need a license? 

I am just a poor fresh out of college guy interested in fishing. 
Help me out~!


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Welcome to the board. 

Some place closer? Where are you coming from? And yes, if you fish at Matapeake, you would need a license.

If you look at the upper right portion of the screen, you'll see the "Coastal Explorer". It's got all the normal spots that most of us frequent. You can see which one is the closest.


----------



## chunjaenim (Sep 10, 2007)

From Alexandria, VA. 
I did see the Coastal Explorer and that's how I decided on Metapeake (and from reading other threads).

I guess not necessarily 'closer', but something in 2 hour distance from DC.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Metapeake is as good as any. If you get there and it is packed full of people, keep driving down the main road until you get to Romancoke Pier.

You need a Bay Sport license for either place. You can get one at WalMart, SportsAuthority, or any decent bait shop if you know of one.

Good luck.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't forget about Sandy Point State Park (SPSP) you can fish right of the beach all night and you can save the 2.50 toll if money is tighter than normal.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome to the board. Matapeake is a good place to start. It's relatively close to where you are, and it should be quiet during the week.

1. Make sure you have a MD Bay License. 
2. Make sure to pay the $4 dollars for parking when you get there.
3. In terms of bait, you can catch some spot at the boat launch using bloodworms or fishbites. You can get both at the Valero gas station on Rt. 8. 
4. Try and get towards the end, though I have decent luck towards the middle. 
5. The right side of the pier is a cove and the left is open water. Bait fish are in the cove, bluefish are not. 
6. It may get a little scanky. Expect that, and you won't be disappointed. People tend to leave trash and bait and crap everywhere, just pick up after yourself and don't be those guys. 
7. Take a folding chair, cooler, and a windbreaker. If your gonna be out over night, it might get a little chilly, with the wind blowing and all.

Good luck, and post a report when you get back.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

chunjaenim said:


> ...
> 3. Do I need a license?
> 
> I am just a poor fresh out of college guy interested in fishing.
> Help me out~!


If too poor to get a license, you could hit Jonas Green park on the Severn River, Annapolis. Free fishing zone. No license required there.

Of course, you aren't going to catch much either... perch, spot, occasional blue, crabs, etc...
.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

if you are from VA like me, don't get the MD license. You will end up paying 'out of state' fee. Buy the VA license that is reciprocal for MD waters.

You can purchase license online.

http://www.dgif.state.va.us/licenses/


----------



## chunjaenim (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I am poor, but I guess I can manage $2.50 toll and the license, and of course $4 (Can't take that chance for $50 ticket like the other guy.. cough..)

So, get the license, over the bridge, bait at Valero gas station, and off to the far right end of the pier with a trash bag. 

Anything else I should know?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Don't discount SPSP ... it can be very productive. Please look at Desperado's post over the past 2-3 weeks.

As for Matapeake the pier is sort shaped like an elbow. The elbow corner is the best but if you go past that just a little and straight out there is a snag monster. The right corner and along the front is good too.

Keep your hook sizes small to catch the most fish. Don't go much bigger than a 2/0 to 3/0 for the blues (use fresh spot for them) and use #6 (small) for the spot. Also keep a lookout for others that _look_ like they know what they are doing  but really don't  they might be P&S members ... don't be shy ... we are everywhere!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Welcome to the board CJN. Ya got some good info here already. Let me add that you will want to use small hooks (size 8 circle) for the spot and size 2/0 or larger for the blues. Catch some spot and use those as bait for blues. Small ones (4" or less) can go on whole (alive) and I would cut the bigger ones up. Depending on the conditions, 4oz sinker should hold bottom. If it doesn't, go higher from there.


----------



## chunjaenim (Sep 10, 2007)

wow this is a lot of information. 
things i haven't even thought of. 

Does anybody know when's lastest I can get baits at the Valero gas station close?

If I go pass Metapeaek to Romancoke Pier, I could assume similar things there also? like the bait, hook size and sinkers?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, Matapeake and Romancoke can be fished the same way. 

I usually use size 3/0 J-hooks for the blues and size 8 or 10 for the spot. Not sure how late Valero closes, but I wouldn't discount the idea of using Fishbites Bloodworms. They work well and you can reuse the same pack multiple times. Heck, I've still got some from when they first produced them. Real bloodworms are messier and costs a lot nowadays, and after you're done w/ the trip, you can put them in the fridge, but I just don't like that idea.

There's also this store right before the bridge called Angler's. They open very late. But, different people have gotten different treatment there and a lot of them have sworn to never return. YMMV.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> if you are from VA like me, don't get the MD license. You will end up paying 'out of state' fee. Buy the VA license that is reciprocal for MD waters.
> 
> You can purchase license online.
> 
> http://www.dgif.state.va.us/licenses/


I wasn't sure how far the reciprocal agreement extends, so I looked it up and a VA saltwater license is fine in the bay. Here's a link to the Potomac River Fisheries Commision for the reciprocity guidelines:

http://www.prfc.state.va.us/sports/sport_fishing_blue_sheet_2007.htm#reciprocity


----------



## BigPoppa (Sep 5, 2007)

for what it's worth, I have fished matapeake 3 times, I usually go there because the spot are quick and easy and as night starts to role in the striper bite was awesome. I've had success planting myself right in the middle of the front and casting straight out about 40-60 yards for the bigger fish incl. striper. I see the guys bombing surf rods, but I can't catch anything that far out. Just my experience.
Also, haven't had any luck with the FF rigs there, only t/b for striper with 1/0. Take a dip net if you are gonna target the bigger breeds out there. 

Have had a couple yellow perch too... I do love that place

And take a trashbag with you to pick up a bit. Everything helps...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

BigPoppa said:


> Have had a couple yellow perch too... I do love that place


When you can get apeaceful evening it is a great place.


BigPoppa said:


> And take a trashbag with you to pick up a bit. Everything helps...


Most definitely! Always bring a trash bag or three. Who knows someone may see you doing it and that little voice called "the conscience" might kick in they may start putting trash in the proper place or even lend a hand. Doing good deeds can be contagious just like doing bad ones. Which crowd do you want to hang around? 

most of all be safe and have fun out there !

Post up when you are going and maybe 1 or more of us will run into you (on the pier that is)


----------



## chunjaenim (Sep 10, 2007)

This is just awesome. Now I can't wait to get there. 
Well, I haven't decided, but it'll be either on friday around 9 or saturday around midnight. 
I like the fishbite bloodworm idea, and trying to find a place that sells them. 

I'll post when I would go as soon as I can decide. 

Thanks all.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

chunjaenim said:


> This is just awesome. Now I can't wait to get there.
> Well, I haven't decided, but it'll be either on friday around 9 or saturday around midnight.
> I like the fishbite bloodworm idea, and trying to find a place that sells them.
> 
> ...


best way to learn is to tag along with one the people here...  don't hesitate to ask...


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*just be ready*

There will be lots of people targeting spot with freshwater rods and 1 or 2 oz bank sinkers. when I am using a 5oz and barely holding bottom. 

sometimes the current rips through there pretty well.

SPSP has been more productive for me, and at night, evening it is no where as crowded. but take a lantern or light. the beach is a nice gentle slope and the waves are almost non existant.

I have seen more crabs at the coke. 

Another spot for fish, especially at night is the CHoptank River bridge on RTE 50. Its the old rte 50 bridge that was cut in the middle for boats, but the two sides extend from the shores. Lots of WP, spot, and from what I have been reading, blues rocks and black drum. There if you catch a spot you can live line them under the new bridge. The Rock love the pilings. 

So if one is not working, the tank is maybe 45 min further down 50. 

but yeah either way, welcome and be sure to return the favor and post a report, even if you get skunked.

Jeff


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I think the Valero gas station is open 24 hours.


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh, watch out for the swimmers, too. The last time we were there, there were two or three of them jumping off of the pier. I guess the fishing got too slow for them. 

When the QA parks guys asked for ID, they refused and had to call in three county cops. I've never seen three cops walk down the pier so fast.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

chunjaenim said:


> This is just awesome. Now I can't wait to get there.
> Well, I haven't decided, but it'll be either on friday around 9 or saturday around midnight.
> I like the fishbite bloodworm idea, and trying to find a place that sells them.
> 
> ...


If you're going to the peake on a weekend evening you might want to bring your elbow pads. Going to be lots of folks out there. 

2nd Jeff's suggestion of SPSP. Lots more room to fish and similar catches can be expected. Bring a lantern or good flashlight/headlamp, sand spikes and a chair. 
.


----------



## chunjaenim (Sep 10, 2007)

BubbaBlue said:


> If you're going to the peake on a weekend evening you might want to bring your elbow pads. Going to be lots of folks out there.
> 
> 2nd Jeff's suggestion of SPSP. Lots more room to fish and similar catches can be expected. Bring a lantern or good flashlight/headlamp, sand spikes and a chair.
> .


Well, the plan changed a little and my dad decided to come with me as well as my girlfriend. 
So it's gonna be Friday, leaving VA around 7pm. 

So if it's gonna be really crowded, I should go for SPSP? I would rather enjoy a quiet and slow fishing than casting over 5 other fishermans out there.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

yes, spsp would be a better choice in my opinion. the piers just get tooo crowded


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

I guess it depends on what you're after. You'll be able to find a piece of rail to fish at the peake but the ideal spots on the end will be taken. It's a pier and has that environment.

SPSP is more a beach experience. Have to lug your stuff across the sand (more work) and you have to bring lights. 

If it was me, I'd do SPSP, but that's just me. Also, if you do SPSP, bring bug spray.
.


----------



## chunjaenim (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks, 
I just noticed that SPSP charges $6 per person, but the park close at sunset (not for fishing). Do I still have to pay the admission fee if I go after sunset? 

I've never fished at the beach, should I do something differently? But surf fishing does sound very interesting.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Hmmm... thought it dropped to $3/vehicle after Labor Day, but I might be wrong.

If you've never fished a beach, the pier may be better for a first trip.

If you decide to do SPSP, bring something to hold your rods (sand spikes), chairs, lantern, etc.
.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes, they still charge at night.

My wife used to think SPSP was creepy at night. She didn't like being the only one out fishing in the dark.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

if two hours driving distance is your criteria, I would go to Choptank. You'll have plenty of room to fish for you, your dad and your gf. No fee. 

If you have SmartTag, make sure you bring it to cross the bay bridge. It might save you 20 minutes in traffic.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Since you will have help to lug your stuff SPSP is not a bad option. You can catch as much fish there as the Peake and more than the Peake if you do not get a prime spot on the pier. Bring bug spray as BB mentioned and sand spikes. The sand there is dense (not like ocean sand) and is full of rocks. I would bring a flashlight/small lantern but better to get a small head lamp from wally world as that comes in handy during all night fishing.

Go to the SPSP web page and look at the map. There is a parking lot over near the beach. If you go there the walk is not bad at all!

REMEMBER !!!! Alcohol IS allowed in the park but NOT ON THE BEACH! So save yourself the frustration of paying money to lose your beer.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Didn't think of the tank. If it's not too far, that would be my choice for a first trip.

Another thought on SPSP. If you aren't leaving home until 7pm, it'll be dark when you get there. I would hit SPSP the first time while its still light out so you can get a feel for the area. If you show up after dark, as FB said, the creep factor could be high the first time out, especially for the females in your group.
.


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

BubbaBlue said:


> Didn't think of the tank. If it's not too far, that would be my choice for a first trip.
> 
> Another thought on SPSP. If you aren't leaving home until 7pm, it'll be dark when you get there. I would hit SPSP the first time while its still light out so you can get a feel for the area. If you show up after dark, as FB said, the creep factor could be high the first time out, especially for the females in your group.
> .


The creep factor may come from the deer. Apparently they like to sneak up on you very quietly while you are fishing and stand behind you. But its a state park and has it's OWN Rangers. Plus after sunset, the park is limited to those fishing. So not as much rif raf as the piers/tank which on occasion tend attract drunken crowds of loud people like a moth to a flame.

But hey, start at SPSP, unfortunately you have to pay to get in. Or drive by the peake, check it out, then try the coke, its on the same road.

If they are not to your liking, then head down 50 to Choptank. 

Choptank is bigger and as wide as a 2 land road, so pleanty of space on either side. But no matter where you go, have fun!


----------



## chunjaenim (Sep 10, 2007)

ok. I am gonna try the pier first. 
So off to peake.. and if too crowded, off to coke... 
and if that doesn't work.. may be Choptank...

I'll try SPSP another time. I want to try surf fishing, but may be next time. 

Hope I see couple of you guys on friday.


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

Don't forget to pay the parking at peake or coke.

The peake is too crowded at night. Try to get there a little early. Hope you don't spend most of your time to untangle lines 

Good luck and have a good time.:fishing:


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

anyone know how the peake is during the week? I was thinking of heading down there tonight after work...


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Deer???*



fyremanjef said:


> The creep factor may come from the deer. Apparently they like to sneak up on you very quietly while you are fishing and stand behind you.....


Those damn big brown, white tailed dogs!!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fish b8 said:


> Those damn big brown, white tailed dogs!!!!



I just came back from visiting relatives in South Carolina and my Great Nephew is almost 3 years old and learning his animal sounds.

John: "JC, what does a cow say?"
JC: Mooo

John: "JC, what sound does a bird make?"
JC: Tweet

John: "JC, what sound does a deer make?"
JC: BANG !!! 


He's learning right !


----------



## chunjaenim (Sep 10, 2007)

Ok. The BIG Day. 
Got my license. Got a pack of fishbites. Will get the live bloodworms on the way. 
Leaving my house around 7pm after dinner. 

I'll report when I get back. 
Wish me luck!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Tear 'em up!
Hope ya tie into some big 'uns.


----------



## BrightFishing (Jun 12, 2007)

chunjaenim said:


> Ok. The BIG Day.
> Got my license. Got a pack of fishbites. Will get the live bloodworms on the way.
> Leaving my house around 7pm after dinner.
> 
> ...


Did you see the 30" blue in Coke? Go there and get several.


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

LOL Man, keep it on the DL... I'm trying not to be rubbin' elbows w/ people on the pier tonite... 

Besides, someone might believe it  and actually go down there expecting a citation blue...

:fishing:


----------

